# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Plagiomnium sp

## timebomb

There's a picture of a moss called _Plagiomnium trichomanes_ which is circulating around the internet. The picture belongs to a Taiwanese hobbyist, I think. You can see the pic here.

I don't have the moss with me but when I mentioned the name to the professor, he was rather surprised that this moss grows beautifully under water. The professor said the moss can be found in the tropics growing on the banks of rivers. He mentioned countries like Malaysia and Indonesia. The professor also said that besides _P. trichomanes_, there are at least another 3 tropical species with leaves which are even larger. In other words, they should be even more beautiful. 2 of the species he mentioned were _P. succulentum_ and _P. maximoviczii._

Perhaps our friends in Indonesia and Malaysia may want to go moss-hunting?

Loh K L

----------


## Robert

Hi Loh, 
I wrote this some weeks ago in Aquatic Quotient:




> Hi,
> the plant is really nice. If it is really Plagiomnium trichomanes, then it's a bryophyt, so most probably a moss. I could find a specific information about the natual habitat of this species (should be the same species as P. acutum if you belief some sources). It should come from temperate/subtropical regions like Kyushu in Japan or Sichuan province in China and it grows terrestical. So you could have problems with a too high temperature in your tanks. ...


Could be perhaps useful information.

best regards

Robert

----------


## A.Rashid

Wow KL, that's a very nice moss in deed. This will sure hyper me up to go for more frequent fish and plant hunting in Malaysia....

----------


## timebomb

> Hi Loh, I wrote this some weeks ago in Aquatic Quotient:


Robert, do you have this moss in your tanks? 

I sent the picture to the professor yesterday and in his reply, the prof suspects that the moss may not be _Plagiomnium trichomanes._ He's quite certain the genus name is correct but he thinks the species name may be wrong. He asked if any of us here can provide him a small sample.

Loh K L

----------


## Robert

Hi Loh,
no, I don't have it yet but wish to own a bit of it, too. Would be a nice addition to my moss show tank. The information I mentioned are from the Internet, found them on several websites e.g. Chinese or Japanese ones.

Best regards

Robert

----------


## imported_bpt

KL, possibly in Indonesia ? now thats very motivating  :Very Happy:  . Are those supposedly found being submersed in the river banks or emersed ? Any picture of the emerse form? 
Does the professor have more information on the potential habitat ? Like temperature, clear/black water, sandy/mud substrate, rice fields/shaded forest, etc.

----------


## Science

Hi,

I have some moss? that looks like that. Leaves are similar shaped.

A bad picture:

----------


## Science

Another interesting moss(?)

----------


## Science

> Does the professor have more information on the potential habitat ? Like temperature, clear/black water, sandy/mud substrate, rice fields/shaded forest, etc.


  :Very Happy:  You don't need to go that far my friend.  :Wink:

----------


## timebomb

> Does the professor have more information on the potential habitat ? Like temperature, clear/black water, sandy/mud substrate, rice fields/shaded forest, etc.


Budi,

The professor didn't elaborate in great detail but he said the moss is a creeping moss. Hobbyists sometimes use the word "creeping" as a common name but when bryologists say "creeping", they mean it as an adjective to describe the moss'es growth habits. In other words, the moss creeps and it's usually found in wet areas, either on the banks of rivers and streams or close to such places.

If you follow the link I provided earlier, it will lead to another picture which shows the moss in emersed form.

Loh K L

----------


## imported_bpt

Emre, those are very lovely moss  :Laughing:  hopefully the professor can identify them.

KL, got it... thanks  :Wink:

----------


## strung_0ut

Mr. Loh,

I just received a Plagiomnium sp. that looks like stringy moss except for the leaf structure. I wish I can take better pictures:



I have not done anything with it yet but rinse it. I'm curious to see how it grows. Would you like some?

Regards,
Dennis

----------


## timebomb

Thanks for the offer, Dennis. It's very generous of you. 

But why don't you grow them in your tank first? When you have more, I wouldn't mind trying to grow some.

Loh K L

----------


## imported_stephan

Its been some time since this thread was started but I'm curious about the Plagiomnium trichomanes(?) being sold on ebay. 

KL, is this the same Plagiomnium grown by Bioplast?

Did the Professor ever confirm the identity of the species?

Thanks

best regards

Stephan

----------


## timebomb

I'm not sure if they are the same, Stephan. The professor has examined the
_Plagiomnium_  as grown in Bioplast but as they couldn't tell us with the country of origin, he did not give us the species name. 

Loh K L

----------


## phiL

Hi folks,
I got the Plagiomium sp. (Bioplast shop) from Loh 2 months ago.
I tried to grow it without CO² but that didnt really work well. The leaves were pretty transparent.
Now i started adding CO2 and changed the fertilizer. My water is very hard, getting a bit softer now due to the CO². Its about GH11 KH9 and ph7,5.

I see little growth but i wish it would get better.

Who gows this plant and under which conditions?

Greetings,phil

----------


## timebomb

Phillip,

As far as I know, Bioplast fish shop grows all their mosses the same way. They use very high lighting and change the water very frequently, as frequent as one third of the total volume every 2 days. As for the other parameters, the temperature of their tanks is about 25 degrees C, Ph is kept at around 6.8 and Kh is maintained at around 4.

Loh K L

----------


## phiL

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. I'm planning on setting up a new tank with akadama as a substrate to soften my water and to keep some red bees. I will try to grow a bit in this tank when its ready.

----------


## JRPEPITO_10

wow! nice plant sir!  :Smile:  Hi sir, im from philippines, uhm, just wanna ask if where is the best planted tank shops in singapore?  :Smile:  thank you sir! :Smile:

----------

